# How do I remove the driver's side airbag?



## jie90561 (Aug 29, 2017)

Car is a 2017 Chevy Cruze LT. I found a Leather wrapped steering wheel from a Malibu. The wheel looks the same as mine, other than being leather wrapped, but there are two holes on the side for inserting a tool to remove the airbag which are missing on my car. Anyone know how to remove the airbag? I've only been able to find guides on gen1 cruze, nothing for the gen2.


----------



## KineticRS (Sep 24, 2017)

Wondering this also. I have a spare I just sent out to be leather wrapped that I'll need to install.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jie90561 said:


> Car is a 2017 Chevy Cruze LT. I found a Leather wrapped steering wheel from a Malibu. The wheel looks the same as mine, other than being leather wrapped, but there are two holes on the side for inserting a tool to remove the airbag which are missing on my car. Anyone know how to remove the airbag? I've only been able to find guides on gen1 cruze, nothing for the gen2.


Ask @EricSmit



KineticRS said:


> Wondering this also. I have a spare I just sent out to be leather wrapped that I'll need to install.


WelcomeAboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-...6-how-remove-replace-your-steering-wheel.html

Unfortunately the links to the images are not working. Maybe one of the mods knows a way around this. Anyways, the description of removing the air bag is there.


----------



## jie90561 (Aug 29, 2017)

EcoCruzer said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-...6-how-remove-replace-your-steering-wheel.html
> 
> Unfortunately the links to the images are not working. Maybe one of the mods knows a way around this. Anyways, the description of removing the air bag is there.


Thanks, but that is for a gen1 cruze, the gen2 steering wheel is different and doesn't have the same slots on the back. I'm sure it works basically the same, but I haven't been able to figure it out.


----------

